# Nikon FG Film cam??



## daviddear30 (Dec 8, 2014)

I was given this a long time ago and never even looked at it as I had no need for a film camera at that time.
Can someone tell me what this all is? Is it worth selling? I have no need for it but I have no idea what a fair asking price would be


----------



## daviddear30 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for any help
David


----------



## snowbear (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's a wiki on the FG:  Nikon FG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
KEH has a chrome one listed for $49 (body).


----------



## daviddear30 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks 
Is this something people would still use or just collect?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 8, 2014)

daviddear30 said:


> Thanks
> Is this something people would still use or just collect?


Some will use them.  I got one off eBay that was made in 1975 - I shoot a roll now and then.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 8, 2014)

There's lots of people shooting film; the problem is that there is so much old film gear around it's very much a buyer's market.  You could try selling it on eBay, you might get a few dollars for it, but condition is all-important.  Clean optics, good light-seals and accurate shutter speeds as well as an accurate meter will make the difference between a $10 ornament and a $50-75 camera sale.


----------



## daviddear30 (Dec 8, 2014)

How would I know what year it was made?


----------



## limr (Dec 8, 2014)

daviddear30 said:


> How would I know what year it was made?



Nikon FG - Camerapedia


----------

